
PyCodeConf: The Future Of Python - igorgue
http://py.codeconf.com/
======
sciurus
There doesn't seem to be any useful information at this link, just a date and
location. Searching for pycodeconf on DuckDuckGo yields no results.

~~~
igorgue
Just location, date and general topic... yeah, that's not useful :-).

It's not in your search engine because @github just tweeted it an hour ago or
so ago.

------
jessedhillon
I would like to see a map showing the distribution of professional Python
programmers across the US. Either a) the conference is supposed to double as a
vacation to Florida, or b) there are more southern and east coast Python
coders than I know about and this location is actually convenient for most of
them.

It makes me sad that I would have to go to Florida just to attend this thing.

~~~
igorgue
Yes, Miami, is not a techhub by far isn't.

Then every conference should be in your backyard right? (I take you live in
the bay area). I find your opinion very selfish. You guys have conferences all
the time, we (I live in Miami), never. Having this conference in my backyard
is cool because I'd get to meet more programmers (I'm being selfish too).

~~~
mdwrigh2
Well, there are other options on the East Coast. RTP, for example has a fairly
large tech scene, but doesn't host many large tech conferences. And it's
within driving distance of Miami.

~~~
peregrinari
As someone who lived 2 miles from the Cisco and NetApp campuses in RTP for
over 10 years and now lives in SW Florida, Miami is not "driving distance." I
live on the quiet side of Florida and will definitely be interested in this
conference. Maybe I'm not the usual techy conference type but I have no desire
to travel to California(for any reason) or to a typical conference location
such as Las Vegas. I spend about 3-5 months traveling abroad every year and
the West Coast of the US just doesn't do it for me. I appreciate the
conference organizers for choosing a different area.

~~~
mdwrigh2
Well, as someone who goes to NCSU, I plan on driving it at least :-)

Miami is only close for people living in Florida is more my issue. NC is
pretty close to centered along the east coast, has a fairly large tech hub and
doesn't get many conferences. Then again, I am slightly biased in the respect
that I'd like it closer as well.

~~~
brianbreslin
thats a LONG drive. 11 hours or more. flying from RDU is like $200

------
callahad
Sounds fun, but can anyone shed some more light on the event? Why Miami? In
what ways does PyCodeConf plan to differentiate itself from PyCon US?

~~~
jnoller
PyCon US is funded by, and run by the Python Software Foundation, is over 10
years old, and runs for almost two weeks if you count sprints. pyCodeConf is a
different animal entirely.

I say this as the chair of PyCon US for the next two years, I also think that
pyCodeConf may be for-profit, but I'm unsure.

For more details on PyCon management/etc, you can see:
<http://jessenoller.com/2011/05/25/pycon-everybody-pays/> which I did
recently.

~~~
mdwrigh2
I don't mean to derail this thread too much, but it makes me sad to see PyCon
move to the west coast. Basically all of the conferences are already there and
PycCon was one of the best conferences on the east coast.

Though, to be fair, all of the conferences are their for good reason.

~~~
ngift
I remember feeling that way when I submitted a successful bid to bring PyCon
to Atlanta, GA, having lived in Atlanta and run the Atlanta Python User Group.
I believe our main competitor was the Bay Area and we "won". It turns out
Atlanta was pretty cool, it had a walkable city, etc.

Now that I live in the Bay Area, I have to admit, I like that it is now in my
backyard again :)

~~~
mdwrigh2
Yeah, once I'm done school I in all likeliness will move to the Bay area. Just
too much is happening there (well, here. I'm here for the summer) to miss it.

------
Adam503
Miami in early October? That's still Hurricane season, ya' big dummies.

[http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/38555/rememberin...](http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/38555/remembering-
past-extreme-octob.asp)

